# Placing toilet



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 23, 2008)

skyhook said:


> Our Standards and clientel are clearly different.



Our Clientel are different. They call me because they want a plumber. I guess they call you because you are a GC and can "save" them money by doing work your NOT licensed to do. And judging by your tude, a know it all GC. Imagine that. I dont even know why we have tradesmen in this country. The GC's know it all. 

G damn man, its not enough that a GC gets to dictate what we charge a client for our services, but now they want to dictate our skills and methods. I make 95$ an hr to set a toilet. You make whatever you can by LOWBALLING the hell out of tradesmen. I think you could do better chasing an ambulance as a liar, i mean lawyer.


----------



## ILPlumber (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, this topic is going very nicely.:laughing:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

It is funny how skyhook claims to be a owner/plumber on PZ but a GC on here, whats up with that skyhook, why lie about your trade?


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It is funny how skyhook claims to be a owner/plumber on PZ but a GC on here, whats up with that skyhook, why lie about your trade?


I have no reason to lie or join in your plumber pizzing contests Ron.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

well, I don't want to get into the last few posts. 
But to offer my 2 cents worth on caulking or not - I always try NOT to caulk between the bowl and floor. I guess as I am always installing a new tile floor before setting the toilet, I know the floor is going to be level and flat. I have ripped out enough toilets that were caulked and if they were leaking - what a mess. Most HO's were not aware of the leak because they couldn't see the water come out.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Our Clientel are different. They call me because they want a plumber. I guess they call you because you are a GC and can "save" them money by doing work your NOT licensed to do. And judging by your tude, a know it all GC. Imagine that. I dont even know why we have tradesmen in this country. The GC's know it all.
> 
> G damn man, its not enough that a GC gets to dictate what we charge a client for our services, but now they want to dictate our skills and methods. I make 95$ an hr to set a toilet. You make whatever you can by LOWBALLING the hell out of tradesmen. I think you could do better chasing an ambulance as a liar, i mean lawyer.


 
You are the low-baller that has been stealing all my toilet installs??


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

skyhook said:


> I have no reason to lie or join in your plumber pizzing contests Ron.




You have an account there, why did you just lie again.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Please don't lie shyhook? why did you claim to be a plumber on our site?


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Please don't lie skyhook? why did you claim to be a plumber on *our* site?


I own property and I do my own plumbing work, hence the owner/plumber designation under trade.

What qualifies me to make that proclamation? 
*40 years experience and 5 generations in construction.
Passed the Ca. Contractors State Bar in 1984 on 3 trades 1) Plumbing 2) Electrical and 3) Wood Framing.*

PZ is a public site. You don't own it anymore than you own the plumbing forum on CT. It is a learning tool, not some High School clic. Fact is I'm probably more qualified than 75% of the people on PZ, according to what I've read there. Like your buddy RSP who openly admits his work will fail, but the Lady wanted it that way.:laughing: 
You also seem to have forgotten the lesson I taught you on
*Water Hammer Arresters* some years ago Ron.

This thread demonstrates exactly why I do my own work.

Carry on.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

skyhook said:


> You also seem to have forgotten the lesson I taught you on
> *Water Hammer Arresters* some years ago Ron.
> 
> Carry on.


Please tell me.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Please tell me.


 Search the beginning of your posts or mine. 
The picture looks something like this.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

How about you search cause I don't recall.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> How about you search cause I don't recall.


I don't need to because I do recall. :laughing:
Nice talking to you, I have to go back to the hospital now.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

skyhook said:


> I don't need to because I do recall. :laughing:
> Nice talking to you, I have to go back to the hospital now.


Just as I thought your all talk and no show.

Thanks for coming.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Geez Ron, how old are you? 

I get to report you this time.. Although I doubt Im the first one... 

Stop acting like a 2 year old.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

I broke no rules chill out.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I think you've covered caulking the toilet.


----------

